# My first cheese & using ampts



## driedstick (Jul 29, 2012)

yes I will take off the wrapper soon as they are doneLOL using pitmasters blend













downsized_07291207541.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jul 29, 2012






1 1/2 hrs later and smoker temp is only 70 or so and tube is burnt 1/2 way this will be ready in time for elk camp













downsized_07291209331.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jul 29, 2012






Thanks for looking

Steve


----------



## driedstick (Jul 29, 2012)

well had a temp spike so Ipulled them they were in for 2 1/4hrs with heavy smoke but at least I caught them. You can see the bottom right really started to melt on me.













downsized_07291210191.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jul 29, 2012






How long should I let them stay on the counter before I vac seal them??? Thanks

Steve


----------



## foxriversmokin (Jul 29, 2012)

driedstick, what temp was it when you pulled them?  Last batch I did, put them on at 7am and by 9am was already 90deg inside, so put a bucket of ice on rack below the cheese (something to consider).  That held the temp at about 80 the next two hours.  I left them in fridge for half day, til they firmed up, and vac sealed.  Gouda , peppercorn gouda, muenster, med cheddar and pepperjack.













071402_1102[00].jpg



__ foxriversmokin
__ Jul 29, 2012


















071402_1107[00].jpg



__ foxriversmokin
__ Jul 29, 2012


















071402_2224[00].jpg



__ foxriversmokin
__ Jul 29, 2012


----------



## driedstick (Jul 29, 2012)

FRS I put a cookie pan directly overtop to keep smoke on them and thats what did it got to 101 bur removed pan and got back down to89-91 so I decided to pull and put in my pepperoni sticks should have started about 2hrs earlier lessoned learned for next time.


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 29, 2012)

Now comes the hard part - the wait


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Jul 29, 2012)

That cheese looks good, I need to build up my courage to try that.  Steve(another one here)


----------



## driedstick (Jul 30, 2012)

I let it set on the counter till it was real cool I would say 30 min or so after I took out of smoker patted it dry with a paper towel and used my brand

new food saver vac machine, going to wait 6 weeks till I open I HOPE!!!

dragon master I had too also then I just looked at it and said well if it doesnt work im out 10 bucks go those chunks for 1.99 each I just kept a close eye on

temp and will definatly do more this fall when cooler and make some for some gift baskets for X-mas

Thanks everyone. - Steve


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 30, 2012)

Congrats! Looks good! I've only had it slightly melt on me one time, but it made great shredding cheese. Waiting 6 weeks, that would kill us here. I smoke about 10-12 lbs and when I'm down to 2 lbs per flavor I smoke more!


----------



## driedstick (Jul 30, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> Congrats! Looks good! I've only had it slightly melt on me one time, but it made great shredding cheese. Waiting 6 weeks, that would kill us here. I smoke about 10-12 lbs and when I'm down to 2 lbs per flavor I smoke more!


S H - how long should I wait, I just read a forum somewhere said to wait 6 weeks I don't want or think I can wait that Long,   but that is how long I wait for our hot Dill pickles also.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 30, 2012)

driedstick said:


> SmokinHusker said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats! Looks good! I've only had it slightly melt on me one time, but it made great shredding cheese. Waiting 6 weeks, that would kill us here. I smoke about 10-12 lbs and when I'm down to 2 lbs per flavor I smoke more!
> ...


2 weeks is the minimum except for Mozzarella and it can be used immediately. You are just giving the smoke flavor time to mellow out in the cheese.


----------



## driedstick (Jul 30, 2012)

thanks 2 weeks it is ya!!!!!  There goes my elk camp food


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 30, 2012)

Cheese Looks Good

Waiting just plain old sux!

I use a disposable aluminum pan with frozen jugs of ice in it, directly above the smoker

This will help dissipate the heat

As ice cubes melt, the ice water in the pan causes condensation to form.  This will drip on your smoker below

Frozen jugs collect condensation, and this will drip into the pan

Next time, place the cheese into the freezer for an hour or so, to drop the internal temp

This seems to buy a little more time for smoking

I usually smoke cheese for 2-2 1/2 hours

TJ


----------

